# Bentley University Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

DISPATCHER
Institution:
*Bentley University*

Location:
Waltham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/29/2021

Type:
Full-Time

Notes:







DIVERSITY

*Job Description Summary*
There are two openings available.

Operates the Bentley University Police Department's dispatch center, receiving emergency and non-emergency telephone calls, after-hours maintenance requests, monitoring computerized alarm and access control systems, providing police dispatch and radio communication management directing the response of officers on patrol to calls, providing a communications interface with other agencies, recording all incidents and responses, providing in-person customer service and providing necessary clerical support for the department. Some tasks may be life-safety related and thus place a critical emphasis on a successful outcome. May be required to work rotating shifts on nights, weekends, and holidays. May be required to report for duty at any time, including during states of emergency and University closings.
*
Essential Duties*

Handle telephone calls and walk-in requests for service, including general and emergency calls for assistance.
Contact other departments on campus to assist with maintenance service call, including after-hours maintenance calls.
Dispatch police and security personnel to all calls for service; manage police radio communications and coordinate incident response.
Coordinate radio calls and requests for assistance from outside law enforcement, fire and emergency medical agencies, when required.
Make appropriate entries into the department's computer aided dispatch (CAD) system to track calls for service, incident reports and other department activities.
Monitor computerized alarm systems and electronic access control system events and dispatch shift personnel to respond to all reported violations.
Assist Parking and Access Coordinator by updating building access control data for members of the University community; produce building access journal reports, when necessary; assist with the dissemination of parking decals and University ID cards.
Record-keeping tasks including filing police reports, logging lost/found property, posting public incident record logs, completing shift task logs and miscellaneous clerical tasks deemed necessary and appropriate by supervisory staff.
*Minimum Qualifications*

High School diploma/GED required.
Must possess strong customer-relations skills and have the ability to work under high stress situations.
Must have ability to multi-task given the complexity of work responsibilities.
Strong computer skills essential.
Must have excellent verbal and writing skills.
Must hold and maintain a valid, unrestricted United States driver's license, with an insurable driving history as determined by Bentley's insurance carrier.
*Work Environment*

Work area consists of numerous computer systems, alarm monitoring equipment, telephones and police radio systems.
Voluntary and forced overtime is an essential part of the job.
The dispatch console cannot be left unattended.
Dispatcher is confined to the communications work station and must be properly relieved before leaving the work station.
Work station is within the police department and the office environment is controlled by an effective HVAC system.
*Physical Demands*

Physical demands include standing, walking, reaching, writing, listening, speaking and seeing.
Mental demands include reading numerous reference manuals, interpreting alarm and other systems data.
Must be willing to work under stressful conditions, adapt to irregular work schedules, including working evening, nights, holidays and weekends given the 24-hour nature of the job.
Requires frequent contact with people, dealing with frequent interruptions, detailed work, periods of concentrated attention, handling multiple concurrent tasks, frequent deadlines, and the criticality of task success.
*Work Schedule*

4 X 2; shifts include 7 a.m. - 3 p.m.; 3:00 p.m. - 11:00 p.m.; 11:00 p.m. - 7:00 a.m.
Bentley University requires references checks and may conduct other pre-employment screening.
*DIVERSITY STATEMENT*
Bentley University strives to create a campus community that welcomes the exchange of ideas, and fosters a culture that values differences and views them as a strength in our community.
Bentley University is an Equal Opportunity Employer, building strength through diversity. The University is committed to building a community of talented students, faculty and staff who reflect the diversity of global business. We strongly encourage applications from persons from underrepresented groups, individuals with disabilities, covered veterans and those with diverse experiences and backgrounds.
*APPLICATION INFORMATION*
Contact:
Human Resources
Bentley University

Fax:
781-891-2494

Online App. Form:
https://bentley.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/staff/job/Bentley-Campus/Dispatcher_R0001705?source=HigherEdJobs


----------

